
Show HN: Visualizing the transmission between you and base stations - chony
https://github.com/chonyy/handoff-visualizer
======
JPLeRouzic
Hi Chony,

I really like your work. Myself I worked at France Telecom R&D and wrote a Wi-
Fi simulator at the time. But I retired and abandoned my little project.

[https://github.com/JPLeRouzic/IEEE-802.11-simulator](https://github.com/JPLeRouzic/IEEE-802.11-simulator)

How do you see your project evolving? People in standardization bodies would
be very interested by your project.

JP

~~~
chony
Good to see you like it! I have taken a quick look at your project, I think we
both share similar purpose, to make it simple and understandable. I will
definitely take more time to take a deeper look and do some research. I
believe this will be able to evolve my project. Thanks for your appreciation.
Best regards.

------
chippy
This is really cool. Was this just something you wanted to do, to scratch an
itch, for work etc?

~~~
chony
Good question! This is just something I want to do. But it didn't just
randomly pop up in my mind. I'm a student, and I have taken the course about
wireless network last semester. I got a project assignment to write a little
simulation in Python, and here is the link [https://github.com/chonyy/handoff-
simulator](https://github.com/chonyy/handoff-simulator).

I found it interesting while I'm building the little simulation in Python. And
i think "What if I can visualize this simulation? It would be really cool!"
So, I just built it during my holiday :)

Please do be aware there are difference between the visualizer and the
simulator. The parameters in the simulator project is closer to our real
world, so i have tuned some of it in this visualizer to make it more pleasing
to the eyes.

~~~
ttty
Why not write all in Js then you don't need a server side? Plus much simpler
code

~~~
chony
Of course! The reason is that this visualizer is actually my first reactJS
project. I used this visualizer idea as an opportunity to practice my reactJS
skill. However, I appreciate your advice! I will try to remake one in pure
vanilla js, it will also be a good practice for myself.

~~~
ttty
Actually I would not recommend vanilla Js. Just typescript

------
tantalor
Why can't I move the base stations?

~~~
chony
I like the idea! Will do! This is actually a really good advice, I will start
working on it immediately. Thanks a lot!

